# sex worker



## huitlacoche

*sex worker*
Come tradurre questo termine in un modo che non sia "prostituta", possibilmente "gender-neutral"?


----------



## nikis

huitlacoche said:


> *sex worker*
> Come tradurre questo termine in un modo che non sia "prostituta", possibilmente "gender-neutral"?


 

*professionista del sesso* (così professionista non ha nemmeno il genere)


----------



## huitlacoche

Grazie per il tentativo, ma non suona un po' come il titolo di un film osè?


----------



## nikis

huitlacoche said:


> Grazie per il tentativo, ma non suona un po' come il titolo di un film osè?


 

Beh, certo *operatore sessuale* non suona meglio...


----------



## MünchnerFax

A dire il vero _professionista del sesso_ è uno degli eufemismi preferiti dai mass-media. Quindi non è tanto male.
Generalmente i titoli dei film osé sono leggermente diversi...


----------



## Lorena1970

Io credo ci siano poche scappatoie..."sex worker" è "professionista del sesso", o se preferisci "operaia del sesso"....
Ma ciò che non capisco è se cerchi un termine in inglese per prostituta o se cerchi di tradurre il termine inglese "sex worker" in Italiano...???


----------



## You little ripper!

Sex worker seems to be quite popular on Google.

_Le *sex worker* di oggi sono cresciute a pane e computer......_

_Il secondo studio di caso riguarda i giovani immigrati *sex worker* maschi,......._

_......il che significa che le-i *sex worker* non hanno uno straccio di diritto.. *...*_
_
sostenere i diritti umani e civili delle/dei *sex worker* migranti,_


----------



## ToscanoNYC

Nonostante cerchi di evitare come la peste gli anglicismi, noto che anche in Italia viene sempre più usata la parola "escort".  In ogni caso, secondo me "professionista del sesso" è la traduzione più valida.


----------



## federicoft

Sono d'accordo, "professionista del sesso" credo sia la traduzione migliore.


----------



## raisetheflavour

E se dovesse essere una principiante? bisogna per forza chiamarla professionista? What's wrong with *sex worker* or much better *escort*.


----------



## ToscanoNYC

Professionista non implica necessariamente esperienza.  Significa semplicemente "che esercita una libera professione" (primo significato dal De Mauro).  Tra l'altro sempre il De Mauro dà come significato numero 3 (comune, eufemismo) proprio "prostituta".
http://www.demauroparavia.it/87350
A parte questo, come ho già detto tante altre volte, il mio scopo è quello di evitare di infarcire l'italiano di parole straniere ogni qual volta vi sia un corrispettivo italiano accettabile.


----------



## Lorena1970

Le escort non sono necessariamente prostitute, nel senso che possono essere anche accompagnatrici senza che questo implichi necessariamente il sesso come scopo.
Le prostitute fanno esclusivamente commercio di sesso, ovvero scambiano sesso per denaro. Ovvero sono professioniste del sesso.
In ogni caso a me pare che la parola "sex worker", come Charles riporta impeccabilmente come sempre, sia a senso unico....

Inoltre "professionista del sesso" è gender-free, ovvero maschile o femminile indistintamente come chiedeva huitlacoche.
Escort mi pare sia riferito solo a donne, o sbaglio?

Mio modesto parere.


----------



## ToscanoNYC

Sì, è certamente vero che in origine il termine escort indicava semplicemente un'accompagnatrice (o un accompagnatore, dato che si usa anche per i maschi), senza implicazioni sessuali.  È altresì vero che ormai, almeno in America, escort è diventato  sinonimo di prostituta/o (soprattutto d'alto bordo: non chiamerei escort una di quelle poverette che stanno sulle strade).  Escort è una di quelle ragazze, o ragazzi, che si trovano tramite agenzie, o hanno un proprio sito Internet, e che o vengono a casa tua, o ricevono al loro domicilio.  Ormai quando si dice escort si pensa a un(a) professionista, specialmente dopo gli scandali sessuali di vari politici, che hanno fatto conoscere questa parola ad un pubblico vastissimo.


----------



## federicoft

raisetheflavour said:


> What's wrong with *sex worker*



Non ho nulla contro i forestierismi quando indicano un concetto non altrimenti traducibile, ma perché mai bisogna utilizzare un'espressione inglese quando ne esiste una italiana _perfettamente_ equivalente?

A me, scrivere "sex worker" in una frase italiana pare un orrore del tutto gratuito. Opinioni personali, lo so.


----------



## london calling

Lorena1970 said:


> Inoltre "professionista del sesso" è gender-free, ovvero maschile o femminile indistintamente come chiedeva huitlacoche.
> Escort mi pare sia riferito solo a donne, o sbaglio?
> 
> Mio modesto parere.


Ed è anche il mio, modestissimo!  E sono d'accordo con federicoft, perchè utilizzare il termine inglese quando ce ne uno perfettamente valido in italiano? Sorry, that's one of my pet rants!

_Escort_ si può dire anche di uomini (_male escort_).


----------



## You little ripper!

ToscanoNYC said:


> A parte questo, come ho già detto tante altre volte, il mio scopo è quello di evitare di infarcire l'italiano di parole straniere ogni qual volta vi sia un corrispettivo italiano accettabile.





federicoft said:


> Non ho nulla contro i forestierismi quando indicano un concetto non altrimenti traducibile, ma perché mai bisogna utilizzare un'espressione inglese quando ne esiste una italiana _perfettamente_ equivalente?


 
I agree if there is a suitable equivalent in the original language. The only time I would borrow from another language when using my own native tongue is when there is no exact equivalent, or when the other language has a word or phrase that conveys what I'm trying to say more clearly.


----------



## Lorena1970

Grazie. Non sapevo che esistono gli uomini escort...buono a sapersi...non si sa mai...!


----------



## lorbeer

Hi, I'm trying to translate "sex worker" into Italian in a way that the dignity of women is not offended but rather increased. I am translating a text about migrant women and their condition in host countries and came across sentences like "They may be subject to gender-based violence and sexual abuse, especially if they are working as domestic or sex workers".
Domestic workers can be best translated with "collaboratrici domestiche", but what about "sex workers"? I need a term that sounds better than "prostitute". I guess even "lavoratrici sessuali" or "collaboratrici sessuali" might not be suitable. What do you think?


----------



## delenda1

che ne dici di "escort"?  o come "accompagnatrici sessuali?"


----------



## Akire72

Scusa, ma collaboratrici sessuali mi ha fatto davvero sorridere! Forse un po' semplicistico, ma secondo me "prostitute" rende perfettamente l'idea. Che siano di alto o di basso borgo, son sempre prostitute. Escort o accompagnatrici mi sembra che si adatti male al tipo di testo che sta traducendo lorbeer.


----------



## Iraiem

Soggette a sfruttamento come prostitute?


----------



## aristide60

La traduzione che si va affermando ultimamente è "*lavoratrici del sesso*", la si trova in diversi articoli di stampa e mi pare adatta al contesto. E' un po' meno cruda di "prostitute".


----------



## lorbeer

Bene, se effettivamente hai incontrato il termine "lavoratrici del sesso" in articoli di stampa e cose del genere, devo dire che suona bene anche alla mia collega traduttrice (è importante sentire l'altro sesso in questo caso) che sta lavorando ad una parte della stessa traduzione: "Manual on Social Integration"
Thanks to all of you!


----------



## Akire72

Sinceramente io non ho mai sentito lavoratrici del sesso, e mi sembra tanto una traduzione letterale dall'inglese che non mi piace affatto, anche se indubbiamente sarà usata tra i giornalisti (molti dei quali, non me ne vogliano, spesso usano un italiano poco italiano e sgrammaticato, quindi non sono proprio da prendere come esempio...). Al limite, visto l'argomento userei più "schiave del sesso", visto che si parla di discriminzaione sessuale, maltrattamenti e abusi mi pare azzeccato.


----------



## lorbeer

Avevo pensato anch'io a "schiave del sesso", ma mi sembra troppo giornalistico per il contesto in cui mi trovo. Sto traducendo un manuale per formatori nell'ambito di un progetto europeo, e credo che altri paesi europei (come ad esempio l'Olanda con le sue sex workers regolarmente pagate e tassate) utilizzino appunto la parola sex workers cercando di attribuire più dignità, per cui le "lavoratrici del sesso" mi appare più calzante.


----------



## joanvillafane

My two cents:  I don't know how it sounds to Italian ears, but "lavoratrici del sesso" is very clear to us here, and accomplishes what lorbeer is trying to do - come up with a neutral term that puts an economic value on the work without stigmatizing the worker.


----------



## Akire72

Se pensi che sia più calzante, allora usa quello. Solo un'ultima informazione. Ho visto che anche in italiano è usato tantissimo nella sua forma inglese (se lo cerchi su google vedrai che c'è anche una fondazione che difende le sex workers).


----------



## aristide60

Giusto un esempio di utilizzo dell'espressione "lavoratrici del sesso" sulla stampa italiana. L'espressione, proprio in quanto tendenzialmente priva di connotati negativi, è spesso utilizzata anche dai politici. 

http://www.corriere.it/politica/08_...na_c5968e8a-7fd6-11dd-9f6f-00144f02aabc.shtml


----------



## Ansia Kammerlander

Ciao secondo me è uno dei casi in cui è meglio lasciare la forma inglese. "Schiave del sesso" mi pare forzato – e "lavoratrici del sesso"... mah!


----------



## Alec71

Mi piace allora di più "professioniste del sesso". Implica lavoro, ma non di bassa lega... tanto edulcorare non è che innalzi particolarmente la pratica... 

Schiave del sesso rende l'impressione della ninfomania, lavoratrici... forse abbruttisce un po'..


----------



## o-nami

Alec71 said:


> Mi piace allora di più "professioniste del sesso". Implica lavoro, ma non di bassa lega... tanto edulcorare non è innalza particolarmente la pratica...
> 
> Schiave del sesso rende l'impressione della ninfomania, lavoratrici... forse abbruttisce un po'..



Stavo per scriverlo io.


----------



## aristide60

Ansia Kammerlander said:


> Ciao secondo me è uno dei casi in cui è meglio lasciare la forma inglese. "Schiave del sesso" mi pare forzato – e "lavoratrici del sesso"... mah!


E qui il dibattito si sposta sui criteri di utilizzo dei termini inglesi in italiano... c'è un thread che va avanti da alcuni anni qui a testimonianza del fatto che sull'argomento non esiste una soluzione universalmente accettata.

Nello specifico, consentitemi una facile battuta: se parliamo di computer, hard disk, mouse la prevalenza anglosassone non è in discussione... ma se parliamo di sex workers noi, come testimoniano già gli affreschi di Pompei, non siamo secondi a nessuno!


----------



## Lorena1970

Alec71 said:


> Mi piace allora di più "professioniste del sesso". Implica lavoro, ma non di bassa lega... tanto edulcorare non è che innalzi particolarmente la pratica...
> 
> Schiave del sesso rende l'impressione della ninfomania (concordo! E' terrificante!), lavoratrici... forse abbruttisce un po'..



Concordo, anche se avendo il Corriere ha usato "lavoratrici del sesso", lo prendo per buono. Se vogliamo prendere Google coe riferimento, "professioniste" dà 461.000 risultati, mentre "lavoratrici" 90.000. Non ritengo queste statistiche determinanti, ma giusto per avere un'idea...
Si può dire comunque che "professioniste" dà l'idea di una scelta e  di persone appagate sia economicamente che personalmente dalla loro professione, mentre "lavoratrici"in effetti veicola l'idea di un lavoro fatto più per necessità che per scelta. Quindi nel tuo caso è probabilmente meglio "lavoratrici del sesso".

My 2 cents



aristide60 said:


> Nello specifico, consentitemi una facile battuta: se parliamo di computer, hard disk, mouse la prevalenza anglosassone non è in discussione... ma se parliamo di sex workers noi, come testimoniano già gli affreschi di Pompei, non siamo secondi a nessuno!


----------



## lorbeer

Mi avete convinto: quello che dice joanvillafane è il mio pensiero e riflette lo stile del testo


> My two cents: I don't know how it sounds to Italian ears, but "lavoratrici del sesso" is very clear to us here, and accomplishes what lorbeer is trying to do - come up with a neutral term that puts an economic value on the work without stigmatizing the worker.


credo che lascerò il termine inglese "sex workers" ed aggiungerò tra parentesi "professioniste del sesso"
Thanks to all of you!


----------



## Lorena1970

Non lo lascerei in Inglese: alla fine, credo che "lavoratrici del sesso" sia la soluzione migliore e quella meno "sbilanciata" (inutile: il Corriere ha sempre ragione...!)


----------



## Iraiem

Scusate se ribadisco, ma a me "lavoratrici del sesso" rende l'idea di una persona che ha scientemente scelto di fare questo lavoro, mentre "soggette a sfruttamento come prostitute" fa capire perfettamente che devono svolgere questa attività loro malgrado.
Solo un'opinione ovviamente.


----------



## vale_new

aristide60 said:


> La traduzione che si va affermando ultimamente è "*lavoratrici del sesso*", la si trova in diversi articoli di stampa e mi pare adatta al contesto. E' un po' meno cruda di "prostitute".


 
Ciao!

spesso si utilizza proprio l'espressione inglese, soprattutto per report ufficiali che riguardano il traffico etc mentre in quello più ufficioso (stampa) questa espressione  è abbastanza giusta


----------



## marilu35

Personalmente ho trovato più spesso la definizione "operatrici del sesso" che, detto tra noi, mi sembra anche meno "schiavizzante" di "lavoratrici del sesso...suggerisce il concetto di professionalità, quindi in un certo senso più qualificante.


----------



## Iraiem

Io trovo un pò ipocrita voler dare dignità professionale, o comunque voler dare dignità con le parole a chi purtroppo la propria dignità non può rivendicarla perchè è sfruttata, buttata in mezzo a una strada e costretta a prostituirsi a suon di botte, di ricatti e di violenze psicologiche e fisiche di ogni genere senza poter  avere la possibilità di vedere il barlume di nessuna altra vita oltre a quella che svolge.
Se è di queste persone che parliamo io credo che sia meglio specificarlo; se invece parliamo di chi ha deciso di fare di questa professione la sua vita volontariamente, per inclinazione o per ragioni prettamente economiche, di escorts, di chi svolge questo lavoro tra le quattro mura di una casa al caldo e al comodo e non al freddo ai bordi di una strada di periferia, di chi non rende conto a nessuno di quel che fa ed i soldi che intasca non deve passarli di mano ad uno sfruttatore, di chi può scegliersi i clienti, allora "lavoratrice del sesso", "operatrice del sesso", "professionista del sesso" mi vanno benissimo come definizioni, sono perfette.


----------



## marilu35

Siamo partiti dalla richiesta di Lorbeer
"I'm trying to translate "sex worker" into Italian *in a way that the dignity of women is not offended but rather increased*. "

ed è per questo che ho suggerito una definizione che non sminuisca,  degradi ulteriormente la persona che già di per sé svolge una  "professione" così facilmente giudicata e condannata dalla società  perbene.
Insisto quindi su "operatrice del sesso" come classificazione non riduttiva della dignità della persona.


----------



## smossa

io userei prostitute perché è abbastanza neutro, in italiano non è sentito come un insulto
escort  fa pensare a prostitute di lusso
lavoratrici o professioniste del sesso suonano un po' troppo eufemistici
schiave del sesso aggiunge una valutazione che nella parola inglese non c'è


----------



## Iraiem

E io rispetto il tuo punto di vista e puntualizzo che non voleva essere assolutamente una critica diretta verso di te.
Dal mio punto di vista, se dico che una ragazza viene costretta a fare la prostituta/prostituirsi, non intacco affatto la sua dignità personale, anzi la salvaguardo.
Continuo a pensare che la traduzione che meglio calza per la frase sottoposta sia questa:
"Possono essere sottoposte a violenze ed abusi sessuali, specialmente se impiegate come collaboratrici domestiche o se soggette a sfruttamento come prostitute."

Add:
Credo sia il modo migliore per sottolineare la loro passività, mancanza assoluta di manifestazione di volontà, rispetto al triste destino che è loro capitato.


----------



## marilu35

)
Non ho minimamente pensato tu intendessi criticarmi...!
La mia era soltanto un'alternativa che forse effettivamente trovava più rispondenza nel caso di "libere professioniste".
Concordo, quindi, pienamente con la tua traduzione.
;o)


----------



## Lorena1970

Mi dispiace dissentire, ma la frase:
"_Possono essere sottoposte a violenze e abusi sessuali,_ specialmente se impiegate come collaboratrici domestiche o se soggette a sfruttamento come prostitute" suona contorta, in quanto "lo sfruttamento" (come prostitute) implica già una violenza (anche sessuale), quindi si perde il valore possibilista della prima parte della frase.

"_*Possono essere sottoposte a violenze e abusi sessuali, specialmente se impiegate come collaboratrici domestiche o lavoratrici del sesso*" _è una frase molto più neutra e asciutta, priva di alcun (se pur velato) giudizio o allusione.




Iraiem said:


> Scusate se ribadisco, ma a me "lavoratrici del sesso" rende l'idea di una persona che ha scientemente scelto di fare questo lavoro, mentre "soggette a sfruttamento come prostitute" fa capire perfettamente che devono svolgere questa attività loro malgrado.


Mi spiace, ma anche su questo non sono d'accordo: un lavoratore è una persona che svolge un attività per conto terzi dietro compenso. Non è detto che svolga QUEL lavoro per scelta, e allo stesso tempo non è necessariamente sfruttato o bistrattato. 
Secondo me il testo in questione pone il lavoro di collaboratrice domestica sullo stesso piano della lavoratrice del sesso, e questa a me pare una sfumatura importante, in quanto toglie alla "prostituta" qualsiasi connotazione negativa, considerando il suo un lavoro come un altro se svolto in condizioni di sicurezza.


----------



## Iraiem

Punti di vista lorena, soggette a sfruttamento (economico) non mi sembra comporti già di per sè un idea di violenza, non almeno di violenza sessuale, quanto tuttalpiù di una violenza posta in essere attraverso l'impossibilità di esprimere una libera scelta al riguardo da parte del soggetto passivo dello sfruttamento.
Concordo sul fatto che la tua opzione sia più asciutta e neutra anche se continuo a pensare che "lavoratrici del sesso" suggerisca una certa idea di accondiscendenza (da parte delle interessate) nell'aderire a questo tipo di lavoro, come se in un ipotetico ufficio di collocamento una potesse mettere la crocetta su opzione A o B a seconda del tipo di attività in cui desidera essere impiegata.
Resto convinto della mia idea, un caro saluto. 



Lorena1970 said:


> Secondo me il testo in questione pone il lavoro di collaboratrice  domestica sullo stesso piano della lavoratrice del sesso, e questa a me  pare una sfumatura importante, in quanto toglie alla "prostituta"  qualsiasi connotazione negativa, considerando il suo un lavoro come una  altro se svolto in condizioni di sicurezza.


Questa è una scoperta per me perchè sono più che convinto che molte "lavoratrici del sesso" darebbero non so che cosa per potersi sottrarre al giogo dello sfruttamento ed avere un lavoro normale come può esserlo quello di una collaboratrice domestica, la quale per contro, se non è soddisfatta del suo lavoro può tranquillamente scegliere o cercare di dedicarsi ad un altro tipo di attività se lo desidera senza per questo essere minacciata di morte sua o di suoi cari.


----------



## rsb

tradurre non è proiettare le idee o ideologie personali... sex worker è usato proprio da quante e quanti praticano questo mestiere per rivendicare che si tratta di una scelta tanto degna e consapevole quanto tanti altri lavori. Per cui usare termini come prostituta o prostituto non va bene.


----------



## Benzene

_Urban Dictionary says:

"frankly offering sex for money is seen as either a necessary or acceptable job, parallel to (say) factory work, and no stigma or sneer of contempt should be attached to its practitioners."

So, I agree with rsb!

Bye,
*Benzene*_


----------



## Tellure

*sex worker* in American
any person paid to sexually gratify or arouse a customer, as a model or performer in pornographic magazines, films, or nightclub acts or, esp., a prostitute

*sex worker *in British
a prostitute
Sex worker Definizione significato | Dizionario inglese Collins

*sex worker*
noun
*Definition of sex worker
: *a person whose work involves sexually explicit behavior
especially *: *PROSTITUTE sense 1
Definition of SEX WORKER


Da un interessante articolo online al riguardo:

The _Oxford English Dictionary _defines “sex worker” as “a person who is paid or employed to provide sexual services, esp. one working in the pornography business or as a prostitute.”

“Typically,” the _OED _adds, the term is “used (esp. when in preference to _prostitute_) to avoid or reduce negative connotations and to evoke affinity with conventional service industries.”
Prostitute or sex worker?


----------

